# FrontLine plow with a DC-80spc1 stone pump wiring help!



## MrPlowPlow (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello Plow Site!!
I'm new around here and think this site is great. I enjoy reading and learning from snow plowers alike! 
I'm in need of some help. I'm looking for anyone that has a power angle Frontline snow plow?
I need to see the wiring configuration. I have tried to call the plow dealer and they are saying that I need a special tech that won't be in for 2 weeks. I looked at their wiring online and it's not how the pump manufacture says it should be hooked up.
I have some pictures that will show the Frontline plow I have. (NOT MY TRUCK) I need to see the wiring under the black cover. I have put red arrows on the cover so you all know what I'm trying to see. I'm hoping someone will be familiar with the wiring and could possibly take a picture of their wiring under the black cover and show it hooked up. It's a FrontLine plow with a DC-80spc1 stone pump. I can't wait to see this bad boy in action!
Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

So you are saying the set up did not come with a wire harness and switches. We need more information regarding this. I have a Fenner/Stone pump and from the looks of it (really cannot tell with the cover on the manifold) , it does looks similar to what I have. Take the cover off and post a pic. If it did not come with a harness you need to build one with 2 switches for up down and left right. You will need one for the left right center off switches that return to center. For the up down you will need one with only one function that returns to center and the other (down,float) that locks on and does not return to center unless manually pushed to center. Do a search on Fenner wire diagram. I posted one a while ago. I am at work and cannot get to that right now


----------



## MrPlowPlow (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi TJS,
Thanks for responding and the information you provided. I want to see under the black cover to see the correct wiring would be to the pump. I have the harness. I called another dealer and they actually gave me a wiring diagram that seems to be correct. I will have to test it out and see. 

I just tested it out and nothing I called stone hydraulics. We went through the circuit diagram.The pump starter just clicks when I press the controls. The tech told me to try directing straight power to the motor it should start or hum. The pump motor won’t fire up and It could be fired. Any more information would be great!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't see a ground to the motor anywhere. If so where does the ground go to.


----------



## MrPlowPlow (Oct 31, 2012)

Ground will be bolted to the plow frame. I used this picture as example. I have the same plow same pump. R you saying that yours has the ground right to the motor? I dont see any screw or bolts to do so.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Your posts are a little confusing. The pics are NOT yours? You say you tested it but now say the ground will be bolted to the plow frame. So when hooked up to the truck you are only getting a ground from the latching mechanism. Are you testing this without the truck side hooked up to the plow ? If you take my signature link to where I converted a MM1 to Diamond you can see how I did mine. Where the motor/pump assembly mounts to the plate there has to be a bolt. I made a lug on my set up and it runs directly to the battery with the custom harness I made. As I said before, post a pic of what you are doing and how everything is hooked up on your set up, not anybody else's.


----------



## MrPlowPlow (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't take pics right now. The plow and pump is the same as mine. I just want to see the wiring hook up. I tested my pump while the truck is connected to the latch. After talking to the stone pump tech I think I might have a grounding issue. Here is a diagrm of what I see as far as power and ground go.

1) I don't have this bolt on the pump
2) starter to motor power 
3) Small screw holes on each side
Are those screw holes for a ground on the pump motor ?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

As stated in my other post, and the tech you are talking to must have the same idea that you have a grounding issue. 
Yes there is a mounting point for the pump assembly to the plate it is mounted. There should be 2 bolts holding it to the plate it is mounted to. I posted a picture of my pump where I mounted it vertically to my uprights. You can see the bolt heads (not the nuts) that mount to the manifold section of the pump assembly. They are (2) 3/8-16 bolts. Make up a large ground wire and run it directly to the negative side of the battery then to the mounting lug of the pump assembly where the 3/8 bolts are. Make sure you scrape off the paint on the underside where the 3/8" bolt goes to, so it makes good contact.


----------



## MrPlowPlow (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey TJS, 

Thanks for all your help!

it’s Alive!!! It was a ground issue. Although I still need another dcoil for full function of the angles. I could only get it to raise lower and move left and it won’t go back stright. The controller makes the plow go up down when I press left or right and up and down work normal. 

Now I’m looking to flush out the old hydraulic oil. What are some ways to do this? I took off some hoses to relieve the pressure but I can’t push it back to center or right.


----------

